# How long can snakes hold their breath under water



## rissatimmy (May 13, 2012)

My spotted python, 
lately all he has been doing is chilling under his water, 
He dosnt have mites as that was my first thought, 
He is due for shed but I dare say it will be a struggle as he was missed treated. And his nutrients hasnt been up. 
Anyway.. He seems to keep his head under water for a long period of time and it's freaking me out... If anyone has any tips on how to make him more comfy for shed please let me know


----------



## CaptainRatbag (May 14, 2012)

He wouldnt do it if he wasnt doing it for a reason? Maybe he just likes it? He might be doing it to help with his upcoming shed. Check the enclosure temp and humidity, it might be a bit dry in his enclosure, so he is soaking to loosen his old skin? If you need to up the humidity, put his water bowl at the warm end (on a heatmat or whatever)
How was he mistreated? His diet? Dont worry, he will be well on the way to catching up :lol:

The big question is, has he popped a poop yet after the big feed? (you better have some pegs handy for your nose:shock :lol:


----------



## the_brad (May 14, 2012)

Has it got a hide? It could just be looking for somewhere to curl up and hide


----------



## Sissy (May 14, 2012)

This is great to hear because our new Jungle (from Qld, I'm sure she's crossed with a diamond - she's dark and mean - however paperwork says Jungle) Sniper loves the water and although I've had our other pythons swim before not like or as often as her, head in and under and just seem to stay there for a long time swimming around and I figured she just came up for air when she needed that didn't seem like it was very often... the thing was she wasn't due for a shed... and she does this a fair bit so I figure she just likes to go for a swim - she doesn't have mites and she eats like a pig... She's just moved to a larger set up, so it'll be interesting to see if she continues.... I did up the humidity in the other set-up but it didn't make any difference... up shot I just think some of them like it like that... hope that helps...
Oh and if you're sure that your's is going into a shed - you can buy a product called repi-mist (used to be called repti-shed) you don't need use much or often, I've just replaced ours after two/three years, but it does help condition and moisturise during shedding, I also have a water mist bottle that I spray on the plants during shedding just raises the humidity and they can cruise through to help sloth off.


----------



## tyson001 (May 14, 2012)

as long as they can above.



im sorry i make terrible jokes.


----------



## rissatimmy (May 14, 2012)

Nope still no Poopys yet... He did a wee the other day but year nip no poop


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 14, 2012)

if hes due for a shed, he may hold onto his poo until he sheds...


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 14, 2012)

The actual answer to your question is that it is entirely dependant on temperature - the warmer the snake (and the water) the more oxygen they need for a given unit of time. If the water's cold and the snake is very cool, they can double or treble the length of time between breaths. 30-45 mins between breaths would be quite possible in some circumstances. 

Jamie


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (May 15, 2012)

Pythoninfinite said:


> The actual answer to your question is that it is entirely dependant on temperature - the warmer the snake (and the water) the more oxygen they need for a given unit of time. If the water's cold and the snake is very cool, they can double or treble the length of time between breaths. 30-45 mins between breaths would be quite possible in some circumstances.
> 
> Jamie


really? i thought it would be opposite, I can hold my breath longer in warm water


----------



## jenno (May 15, 2012)

your warm blooded !


----------



## PythonLegs (May 15, 2012)

rissatimmy said:


> .. He did a wee the other day



A..wee? As in..fluid?


----------



## Gruni (May 15, 2012)

Some snakes do it just because they like to although it's usually things like jungles although I know an olive that likes to do it particularly when it's a bit on the hot side in the shed she is kept. Can't say I've heard of it with a Mac but that doesn't mean much.

As for holding their breath longer in the cold think about it... their metabolism slows down when they are cooled as seen when they hybernate.


----------



## Tsubakai (May 15, 2012)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> really? i thought it would be opposite, I can hold my breath longer in warm water



Your metabolic rate is not directly related to your environmental temperature as it is in reptiles. Your metabolic rate will go up in cold water as your body will be trying to generate more heat to maintain your optimal core temperature. This will mean more oxygen consumption and faster CO2 production which ultimately means that you will need to breathe more.


----------

